# [gelöst] Es läßt sich akutell kein lauffähiger Kernel bauen.

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe gestern ein neues Zweitsystem aufgesetzt. Klappte alles gut. Dann habe ich gestern abend noch einmal gesynct und in /usr/src/linux ein make ausgeführt. Da wurden ein paar Objekte neu gebaut. Damit startet dann dass System nicht mehr, genaue Beschreibung siehe eins tiefer. Konfigurationsdateien vom laufenden System rüberkopiert hat auch nichts gebracht. Heute morgen 2 Neuinstallationen versucht, Ergebnis: absolut das Gleiche. Der Kernel lädt keine Module.

Wenn ich jetzt aber den Kernel und die Module vom funktionierenden System rüber kopiere, startet das System. Und ich benutze Testing.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Mon Jul 16, 2012 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich habe gestern ein neues Zweitsystem aufgesetzt. Klappte alles gut. Dann habe ich gestern abend noch einmal gesynct und in /usr/src/linux ein make ausgeführt. Da wurden ein paar Objekte neu gebaut. Damit startet dann dass System nicht mehr, genaue Beschreibung siehe eins tiefer. Konfigurationsdateien vom laufenden System rüberkopiert hat auch nichts gebracht. Heute morgen 2 Neuinstallationen versucht, Ergebnis: absolut das Gleiche. Der Kernel lädt keine Module.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt aber den Kernel und die Module vom funktionierenden System rüber kopiere, startet das System. Und ich benutze Testing.

 

warum machst du dann einen neuen thread auf?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Ich habe gestern ein neues Zweitsystem aufgesetzt. Klappte alles gut. Dann habe ich gestern abend noch einmal gesynct und in /usr/src/linux ein make ausgeführt. Da wurden ein paar Objekte neu gebaut. Damit startet dann dass System nicht mehr, genaue Beschreibung siehe eins tiefer. Konfigurationsdateien vom laufenden System rüberkopiert hat auch nichts gebracht. Heute morgen 2 Neuinstallationen versucht, Ergebnis: absolut das Gleiche. Der Kernel lädt keine Module.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt aber den Kernel und die Module vom funktionierenden System rüber kopiere, startet das System. Und ich benutze Testing. 
> 
> warum machst du dann einen neuen thread auf?

 

Wegen der Überschrift. Weil das so doch von etwas größerem Interesse ist als wenn ich nur gerade eine Konfiguration verbockt hätte. Habs mir auch überlegt... Aber ich denke, es ist so ok.

----------

## bell

Ein Sync hat keinen Einfluss auf /usr/src/linux, es sei denn es kommt eine neue Version der Kernel-sources.

Ein "make" in dem Verzeichniss kann Dein laufendes System nicht kaputt machen sondern erst wenn Du den Kernel und die Module installierst (nach /boot btw /lib/modules kopieren lässt) . Beides sollte man immer in einem Rutsch installieren.

Dir fehlt also wahrscheinlich nur ein

```
make modules_install install
```

und ggf. Anpassung an der grub-Konfiguration für den neuen Kernel.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, das habe ich doch alles gemacht, wie man einen Kernel installiert weiß ich schon. Auf alle Fälle ist dabei ein Kernel raus gekommen, der keine Module lädt.

----------

## bell

Dann hänge mal Deine Kernel .config.

Hm. Früher gab es im Kernel die Option "Automatic kernel module loading". Aber jetzt finde ich sie nicht    :Confused: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, aber daran wird es nicht liegen. Ich habe eine .config, die bis gestern 22 Uhr immer funktioniert hat. Ein Kernel, den ich mit dieser .config gebaut habe, läuft auf meinem Hauptsystem. Und diese .config auf ein anderes System kopiert, damit einen Kernel erzeugt und der Kernel lädt keine Module mehr. Da läuft beim buildprocess etwas falsch. Also nicht die .config sondern den Kernel und die Module rüber kopiert und alles läuft.

Mier meine .config: http://pastebin.com/41M8x1xE

----------

## mv

Benutzt Du kmod? Vielleicht ist das bei Dir kaputt und erzeugt eine kaputte modules.dep?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Daran könnte es auch liegen. Ich habe es gerade eben noch einmal versucht und es hat geklappt. Hm, irgend etwas kann ja gestern kaputt gegangen sein. Und heute? Auf die Schnelle stage3 auspacken, Kernel installieren und System starten, haut das nicht hin? Ich wollte halt nicht erst stundenlang emergen, bis ich merke, dass es nicht klappt. kmod muss ich da ganz am Anfang wegen eines Blocks manuell emergen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, es geht wieder. Keine Ahnung, was da war. Es gingen Dinge nicht, die jahrelang funktioniert haben, ich mache es ja nicht zum ersten Mal.  Ich tippe auf einen Plattenfehler bei mir in Kombination mit dem Hinweis von mv mit dem kmod.  Nach 2 Tagen Stress sieht das Leben mit einem Glas Lagavulin jetzt wieder ganz anders aus...

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Nach 2 Tagen Stress sieht das Leben mit einem Glas Lagavulin jetzt wieder ganz anders aus...

 

Oder ist die Flasche jetzt leer nach den 2 Tagen?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, wird wahrscheinlich wirklich an der kmod-Version gelegen haben. Siehe zb auch https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=426698

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Nach 2 Tagen Stress sieht das Leben mit einem Glas Lagavulin jetzt wieder ganz anders aus... 
> 
> Oder ist die Flasche jetzt leer nach den 2 Tagen?  

 Na, so etwas trinke ich doch nicht, wenn ich gestresst und genervt bin, dass ist etwas zum genießen...

----------

